# NET



## D. Paul (Jan 22, 2005)

I posted this under Exegetical rather than Translation but got no response. 
It fits better here anyway:


NET?



I'm amazed there is not even one mention of the NET Bible, either pro or con. Of course, it is a relatively "new" translation and is also available on the Web or as download http://www.bible.org/netbible/
but I have found it to be most interesting especially in its' translation notes. Certainly someone else has seen it?

My "smellable" version was literally handed to me once the person saw I expressed interest. Now, I'm not quite as adept at determining the finer points of translations as are some of you but I enjoy reading from it. Anybody else?


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 22, 2005)

I know a pastor that has a copy of the NET Bible and likes all the translation notes in it. He says the translation notes take up almost the same amount of room as the text. 

Other than browsing it online, I haven't looked into it much....


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> I know a pastor that has a copy of the NET Bible and likes all the translation notes in it. He says the translation notes take up almost the same amount of room as the text.
> 
> Other than browsing it online, I haven't looked into it much....




Some pages have literally two lines of Biblical text and the rest are notes! For a guy like myself, I find the notes highly useful. But still, what of the Translation itself?


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 22, 2005)

This review is not only on NET's site, but on many others. You've probably already seen it, but just in case....

http://www.bible.org/page.asp?page_id=11


Here is a link to Christianbook.com's user reviews:
http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...00603&netp_id=358352&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW

I'm interested to hear personal opinions on this myself


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 22, 2005)

I own a leather NET. The notes are often quite valuable. Like most other translations, the NET is sometimes excellent and other times not so good. It is the first English translation in a long time to translate _pistis Christou_ in Rom 3:22 and elswhere as a subjective genitive rather than as an objective genitive, which is the right call in my opinion. This accurate rendering destroys the New Perspective on Paul, BTW. The translation has its drawbacks too, mostly in its OT translation philosophy (translating the Hebrew with no view of how the Greek NT understands OT passages.) Bottom line, this a helpful study Bible due in large part to the translation notes. The study notes and textual notes are also helpful at points.


----------

